# Jack is a Champion!



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Doggroomer812 said:


> Jack Jack won his UKC championship this weekend in his first weekend out! No pics yet, but I did get a pro-photo done at the end of the weekend.
> He ended up with 3 BOB's, 2 group 4th, and a group 2!


 Congrats! That's awesome.  UKC is so much fun isn't it?!


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations Amanda! I was going to go to that show this weekend but ended up making a set of weave poles for Kes. Let me know when you go for his Grand so I can see him all grown up.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Hey!*

Hi Kess's mom! We will probably wait until the 2 shows at Gem City to go back out again (November). He needs to grow more topknot, and we need a lot of handling practice... and I need more money, lol. He did great though, and we placed above some AWESOME dogs!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulaions Amanda and Jack, you did a great job your first time out!!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*yes*



mom24doggies said:


> Congrats! That's awesome.  UKC is so much fun isn't it?!


Yes UKC was soooo much fun! Although I think it might be the death of my bank account! lol


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Thank you!*



Jacknic said:


> Congratulaions Amanda and Jack, you did a great job your first time out!!


Your dogs were soooo beautiful! I'm envious of their hair! Any hair growing tips? Shampoos/products you use? Supplements?

I hope to see you at a show soon! (when I get some more money that is!)


----------

